# mosquito larvae for fish food



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

So i got back from vacation recently and i noticed at my garage a 5 gallon bucket that i have used for years to water my garden, but it was filled with rain water and in it was mosquito larvae........I was ready to dump them away, but had a thought about them being fish food............I know you can feed it to guppies, but what other fish would enjoy such a snack?..........What are some of the dangers from feeding this larvae to my fish?...........I dont want to let the bucket sit too long, because i dont want them to hatch and have to deal with all the mosquitoes in my yard................Do you think its safe to feed these to my fish, or am i taking a chance to infect my fish with some parasite or other type of nasty?..........any input will be appreciated


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

I had the same question.... I mean I think its ok, but dont take my word for it... Do you have any guppies?


----------



## Guppyluver4ever (May 19, 2009)

I just looked it up and it said that adult aquarium fish love it, but i dont know if their frozen or alive... ????


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Yes, i have 2 tanks of guppies, both red swordtails...................Males in with my dwarf crayfish and the females are in a seperate tank all by themselves..............Sooner or later i will put one of my males in the tank with the females and let him do his thing!............Gotta wait a little though, till i have a fry tank set-up for them to grow out in....But i will have to move the males somwhere soon, my female dwarf crayfish is holding eggs and i dont want the guppies to eat the baby crays when they hatch


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

your fine to feed them to your fish, just make sure they eat them all....or you know what you'll have around your house.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the live food would be great for the fish. The main thing I'd be concerned about is if the area has been sprayed with insecticides.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

a bucket most likely wont have insectisides.


----------



## ShawnMcc (Apr 16, 2007)

My aquarium has lavae already in it a masquito must have snuck in. A infinite food supply for my danios. My plants seem to be doing better as well.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

I recently have set up a bucket just for this exact reason. I wanted to get mosquito larva and use them as live snacks. I read online to just put some leaves and decomposing material into the bucket and let it sit for a couple of weeks. It should be fine for the fish.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

MonsiuerPercy1 said:


> I recently have set up a bucket just for this exact reason. I wanted to get mosquito larva and use them as live snacks. I read online to just put some leaves and decomposing material into the bucket and let it sit for a couple of weeks. It should be fine for the fish.


A couple of weeks seems like a bit much..

In fact, just looked it up, the eggs become larvae within 48 hours, and then in 48 more they will be adults.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

he set the bucket up for a couple weeks, because just like fish, mosquitoes require certain parameters to lay their eggs in......It could possibly take that long to season the water to their liking

I suggest to anyone who has the resources to try feeding your fish these from time to time..........Its excellent free food and most fish will love them......

I fed my tetra tank about 200 of the larvae the other night.........WOW!..talk about a feeding frenzy!............not a single larvae hit the substrate......All the fish enjoyed the live food, especially my blue tetras, they instantly colored up like i have never seen them do before, unfortunately their new found color only lasted about a half hour.........In about a week, im gonna start conditioning my cardinal tetras with the larvae for a breeding attempt........Right now im just trying to get the breeding tank perfect for them...........


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sweet, try live black worms and post your results if you have any luck


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

Going to the "That Fish Place" tonight...............They have their entire stock of live fish, plants, and inverts at 20% off this whole week...........Will get some black worms and see how they will do for the tetras, if they dont like them, i have 9 other tanks of fish that im sure will devour them.......


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Where exactly can acquire a culture of blackworms?


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

i would try looking on Aquabid if your local fish store cant help you out


----------

